# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Allah ın dışında haramlar koyanlar, rablerine başka şeyleri denk tutanlardır.

## halukgta

Bu makalemde, sizlerin üzerinde düşünmenize vesile olmak istediğim konu, Tevbe suresi 29. ayette geçen, bir cümle üzerinde olacak. Önce ayeti yazalım, daha sonra birlikte düşünelim.

TEVBE 29: Kendilerine kitap verilenlerden Allaha ve ahiret gününe iman etmeyen, ALLAHIN VE RESULÜNÜN HARAM KILDIĞINI HARAM SAYMAYAN ve hak din İslâmı din edinmeyen kimselerle, küçülerek (boyun eğerek) kendi elleriyle cizyeyi verinceye kadar savaşın. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayette geçen, ALLAH IN VE RESULÜNÜN HARAM KILDIĞINI HARAM SAYMAYAN cümlesinden yola çıkarak, bakın demek ki Peygamberimizde Allah ın dışında haramlar koyabiliyormuş, yoksa neden ayrıca zikretsin deniyor. Hatta Allah bu konu ile ilgili haramlarını Kuran da saymış, bu ayet boşuna değildir, elçisi haram koyamıyor olsaydı, bu ayette neden bu şekilde yazıp, tekrar etsin diyerek kanıt gösterilmekte. Ne yazık ki Kuran ı bir bütün olarak düşünmediğimizde, batıl inançlarımıza rahatlıkla, ayetlerde geçen kelimelerin anlamlarını değiştirerek delil yaratabiliriz, ama kendimizi kandırmış oluruz ve Kuran da farkında olmadan çelişki yaratırız. 

Kuran ın en önemli özelliği, aynı konuyu değişik örneklerle izah ederek tekrar etmesidir. Allah ne diyordu ayetinde? Biz her şeyden nice örnekleri, değişik ifadelerle veriyoruz ki anlayasınız. Lütfen bu gerçeği göz ardı etmeyelim. Allah bir ayetinde verdiği hükmün tam tersini, bir başka ayetinde vermez. Maide 13. ayette Allah, kitap ehlinden örnek vererek bakın ne diyor. KELİMELERİN YERLERİNİ DEĞİŞTİRİYORLAR. KENDİLERİNE ÖĞRETİLEN HÜKÜMLERİN ÖNEMLİ BİR BÖLÜMÜNÜ DE UNUTTULAR Ne yazık ki bizler, ayetlere farklı anlamlar veriyor ve böylece Allah ın kitabından yüzlerce ayeti görmezden geliyor, üstünü örtüyoruz, ayetlere ters düşüyoruz. Eğer bahsettiğimiz ayette, Allah ın elçisine de haram koyma yetkisinin verildiğine inanırsak, Kuran ın yüzlerce ayetini görmezden gelip, unutmuş oluruz.

Bunu her konuda yapıyoruz. Örnek vermek gerekirse Allah, Şefaat tümden bana aittir, hiçbir şefaatin fayda etmediği O günden sakının dediği halde, ayetlerde geçen kelimelere Allah ın söylemediği, öyle anlamlar yüklüyoruz ki, Allah dan başka elçisinin ve din ulemalarının, velilerin de şefaatçi olduğuna kendilerini inandırıyorlar. Bu ayette geçen cümleyi de, ne yazık ki aynı yöntemle kendi batıl inançlarına uydurmaya çalışıyorlar. Gelin bu konuyu Kuran bütünlüğünde anlamaya çalışalım, gerçekten Allah elçisine de böyle bir yetki vermiş mi görelim.

Enam 145: De ki: Bana vahyolunan Kuranda bir kimsenin yiyecekleri arasında leş, akıtılmış kan, domuz eti -ki o şüphesiz necistir- ya da Allahtan başkası adına kesilmiş bir (murdar) hayvandan başka, HARAM KILINMIŞ BİR ŞEY BULAMIYORUM. Fakat istismar etmeksizin ve zaruret ölçüsünü aşmaksızın kim bunlardan yeme zorunda kalırsa yiyebilir. Şüphesiz Rabbin çok bağışlayandır, çok merhametlidir. (Diyanet meali)

Yunus 59: De ki: Ne oldu size de, Allah'ın size rızık olarak indirdiği şeylerden bir haram bir de helâl yaptınız? De ki: ALLAH MI SİZE İZİN VERDİ, YOKSA ALLAH'A İFTİRA MI EDİYORSUNUZ?( Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Nahl 116: Dilleriniz yalana alışageldiğinden dolayı, Allaha karşı yalan uydurmak için, Şu helâldir, Şu haramdır demeyin. Şüphesiz, ALLAHA KARŞI YALAN UYDURANLAR, KURTULUŞA EREMEZLER.( Diyanet meali)

Maide 87: Ey iman edenler! ALLAH'IN SİZE HELÂL KILDIĞI İYİ VE TEMİZ ŞEYLERİ HARAM KILMAYINIZ VE SINIRI AŞMAYINIZ. Allah sınırı aşanları sevmez. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Bakın bu ayetlerde çok net ve açık bir şekilde Allah elçisine, kullarıma şunları söyle diyerek ne söylemesini istiyor kitap ehline. Sizce benim koyduğum haramların yanında, sende haramlar koyabilirsin mi diyor? Elbette hayır. EĞER DÜŞÜNCEMİZ VE İNANCIMIZ, ALLAH IN BİR AYETİNE BİLE TERS DÜŞÜYORSA, O DÜŞÜNCE VE İNANÇ YANLIŞ DEMEKTİR. Hatta Allah ın koymadığı haramlar konusunda ise, bunlar Allah a iftiradır, yalan uydurmadır diye açıklık getiriyor. Maide suresi 87. ayetinde ise Allah ın haram demediği, yani helal kıldığı temiz şeylere haram demeyin, sınırı aşmayın diyor. Demek ki Allah ın haram demediği bir şeye haram diyorsak, ALLAH IN KOYDUĞU SINIRI AŞMIŞIZ DEMEKTİR. Çok daha düşündürücü bir ayet daha hatırlatmak istiyorum. Kitap ehli, daha önce Allah ın gönderdiği kitabın koyduğu haramların dışına çıkıp, onlarda edindiği velilerin ya da rivayet inançların koyduğu haramlara inandıkları için, bakın elçisinin nasıl uyarmasını istiyor.

Enam 150: De ki: HAYDİ, ALLAH ŞUNU HARAM KILDI DİYE TANIKLIK YAPACAK ŞAHİTLERİNİZİ GETİRİN. ONLAR ŞAHİTLİK ETSELER DE SEN ONLARLA BERABER ŞAHİTLİK ETME. Ayetlerimizi yalanlayanların ve ahirete inanmayanların arzularına uyma. ONLAR RABLERİNE, BAŞKA ŞEYLERİ DENK TUTUYORLAR. (Diyanet meali)

Önce ayetin sonuna bakar mısınız lütfen. ONLAR RABBİNE, BAŞKA ŞEYLERİDE DENK TUTUYORLAR diyor. Peki, Allah bu sözleri ile neyi kast ediyor? Elbette Allah ın koyduğu haramlara, sizlerde haramlar koyarsanız, ALLAH IN YETKİSİNİ BEŞERİ KİŞİLEREDE VERMİŞ OLURSUNUZ, BÖYLECE ŞİRK KOŞMUŞ OLURSUNUZ DİYOR. Bu durumda, Allah ın elçisi tıpkı Allah gibi haram koyabilir, diye inanlara sormak isterim. ALLAH IN EELÇİSİNE, SENDE HARAM KOYABİLİRSİN DİYE HÜKMETTİĞİNE DAİR, ŞAHİDİNİZ VARMI? ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH BUNA İZİN VERMİYOR.

Bakın Allah elçisini bile uyarıyor ve diyor ki, sen sakın onların yaptığı yanlışı yapma. Onlar ben emretmediğim halde, kendi nefislerinden batıl inançlarının etkisinde haramlar edindiler diyor. Bu ayetten de çok açık anlıyoruz ki, haram koyacak tek güç Allah tır. ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH ÇOK NET BİR ŞEKİLDE NE DİYORDU? HÜKMÜME HİÇ KİMSEYİ ORTAK ETMEM. Eğer Tevbe 29. ayette geçen bu cümleye, kendimizce anlam yükler, elçinin de haram koyma yetkisi vardır dersek, Kuran ın yüzlerce ayetini görmezden gelmiş oluruz. Hatırlatmak isterim Zuhruf 44. ayetinde Allah, SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM, DEMİYOR MUYDU? Bu hükmü veren Yaradan, daha sonra hükmünden vazgeçerde, Kuran ın dışından elçisinin de dine hükümler koyma, helal haram yapma yetkisi var der mi? 

Tevbe 29. ayette geçen, Allah ın ve Resulünün haram kıldığını haram saymayan sözünü Allah, birçok ayetinde aslında açıklıyor ve elçisine verdiği görev yetki ve sorumlulukları da açıkça bizlere bildirerek, açıklık getiriyor. Eğer Kuran ı parçalı okur ve parçalı Kuran a yaklaşırsak, istediğimiz anlamı kendi nefsimizce verir ve onunla da avunur gideriz. TAKİ HUZURA VARINCAYA KADAR. Öyle arkadaşlarımız var ki, Allah ın elçisinin kitap ehline tebliğ ettiği ve İslam a davet ettiği şu ayetler için, bu ayetler bizi ilgilendirmiyor, kitap ehline söylenmiştir diyebiliyorlar. KARŞILARINDA OKUNUP DURAN BİR KİTABI, SANA İNDİRMİŞ OLMAMIZ ONLARA YETMİYOR MU? (Ankebut 51) ALLAH'TAN VE O'NUN AYETLERİNDEN SONRA HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR? (casiye 6) Ne yazık ki ayetler işte böyle birer birer devre dışı kalıyor, sırf atalarının batıl inançlarını yaşayabilmek adına. Unuttukları ise, Kuran ın tamamı zaten o günkü topluma indirilmişti.

Allah elçisinin, Kuran ı rahatlıkla tebliğ edip, görevini rahatlıkla yerine getirebilmesi için, onun yetki ve sorumluluklarını da açıkça belirledikten sonra, Nisa 80. ayette, KİM RESULE İTAAT EDERSE, ALLAH A İTAAT ETMİŞ OLUR diyerek, onu onurlandırmış, İSLAM I TEBLİĞİNDE ELÇİSİNE KOLAYLIK SAĞLAMIŞTIR, YARDIMCI OLMUŞTUR. Allah ın elçisi de aldığı yetkinin bilincinde, yalnız Kuran ı tebliğ etmiş ve yalnız Kuran ile ümmetini uyarmıştır. Konuyla ilgili bazı ayetleri hatırlayalım ki konuyu daha açık anlayabilelim.

Ben, yalnızca bana vah yedilmekte olana uyuyorum ve ben, apaçık bir uyarıcıdan başkası değilim. (Ahkaf 9)
Ben sadece, bana gönderilen vahye uyuyorum.(Enam 50)
Resulün görevi ise açık bir tebliğden ibarettir. (Ankebut 18)
Ben yalnızca uyarıcılardanım. (Neml 92)
Senin görevin sadece tebliğ etmektir. Hesap görmek ise bize aittir. (Rad 40)
Peygamber'e düşen, sadece açık-seçik duyurmaktır.(Nur 54)
Biz, Resulleri ancak, müjdeleyiciler ve uyarıcılar olarak göndeririz. (Enam 48)
Sen, yalnızca bir öğüt verici-bir hatırlatıcısın. (Gaşiye 21)

Ne dersiniz, Allah elçisinin çok açık bir şekilde yetki ve sorumluluklarını açıkladıktan sonra, Tevbe suresinde geçen, Allah ve Resulünün haram dediği cümlesinden, sizce hala Allah ın haram dedikleri başka, elçisinin haram dedikleri de başka haramlardır diye anlamak mümkün mü? Mümkün diyenlere elbette sözümüz olmaz. Herkes kendi imtihanını yaşar. Gönül gözlerini Kuran ile açmayıp, batıl ve sanı inançlarını, ayetlerdeki kelimelerin anlamlarını değiştirerek, Kuran a yerleştirmeye çalışanlara, asla Kuran gerçeklerini anlatamayız. Allah ın elçisi de, kitap ehlinin çoğuna, kabul ettirememişti zaten. Çünkü inançlarını, Allah ın gönderdiği kitaptan saptırmış ve hakka batıl karıştırmışlardı. Hak ile batıl yan yana yaşamaz. Batıldan kendisini kurtarmayan, yalnız Allah a ve kitabına teslim etmeyen, hakkın güneşinden, ışığından da faydalanamaz, Kuran ı doğru anlayamaz.

Dilerim Allah ın kitabına sımsıkı sarılan, onun nuruyla aydınlanan. Hakka batıl karıştırmadan Kuran ın yolundan giden, Allah ın azınlık, halis kulları arasında oluruz.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

